# Match Light with Bark-On, Unfinished Natural



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I've got the house to myself today so I set up the catch box (Treefork's old one, so it's got mojo) inside to attempt a match light from 10m with a fully unfinished, bark-on natural. I cut this one and did no shaping to it whatsoever, just wrapped on a set of tabs and started shooting.

Here's the shooter, the wood is American Buckthorn from the hedge in my yard and the bands are doubled 5/8" x 7/16" TBG shooting 1/2" steel:




























It's my Slingshot of the Month, for sure :lol: It's extremely comfortable and super accurate. I hadn't attempted a match light for months and sparked up the second one I hung up today. It really is an amazing slingshot and a testament to what's out there if you go looking for it 

Here it is in action:


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Way to go!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Great shooting, M.J ... I love that phrase: fully unfinished ... Just goes to show one more time that you don't need fancy bling to be able to hit your target.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

I wanna be I wanna be I wannnnna be like Mike!!!! So awesome MJ way cool bro


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

DougDynasty said:


> I wanna be I wanna be I wannnnna be like Mike!!!! So awesome MJ way cool bro


Shhhhh ... I'll tell you his secret .... practice, practice, practice, practice, practice ... then repeat ....

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Good pace, good shootin' Man!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Coolio naturals Rock
Cheers


----------



## Neo Catapults (May 28, 2014)

I can't watch the video. There are other topics were I have the same problem. Just a blank white screen in the post. No link, window ...

Any help please?

(Edit: I found the solution. I can't watch the video with Mozill firefox)


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I never get tired of hearing slingshot ammo whizzing through the air.

Nice light!!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Whatever......my cousin's wife's dad's brother can light that match in just one shot!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

its evident that the force is strong within you


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

HEY.....you can't light a match with just a plain ole unfinished natural!! :naughty: :naughty:

YES YOU CAN! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

